# T BULLETS - are RELOAD A SUITABLE PCT



## hardgainer1466868019

Hi Guys im new to the forum i have a question which has been answered already but i have my doubts. I researched heavily into extremes t-bullets and i agree pct is required after a course of the pro hormone. My question is are extreme reload a suitable PCT? Iv found out on other websites that its suitable-maybe? Iv been training for 3 years and my gains are slow, my diet is strict and iv tried different training methods hence im considering trying them out but im weighing out the pros/cons. I agree you cant go into supplementing with such a potent oct drug without researching it first. Any advice or past experience would be of great help.

Chears

Hardgainer


----------



## crazycal1

hello matey, have you ever tried training 2x a week?

it wasnt until i got desperate that i tried it..

you dont need a PCT after a cycle, but by all means do one and reload is more than adequate.

as far as im aware its one of the best legal pct`s on the market.


----------



## aka

hardgainer said:


> Hi Guys im new to the forum i have a question which has been answered already but i have my doubts. I researched heavily into extremes t-bullets and i agree pct is required after a course of the pro hormone. My question is are extreme reload a suitable PCT? Iv found out on other websites that its suitable-maybe? Iv been training for 3 years and my gains are slow, my diet is strict and iv tried different training methods hence im considering trying them out but im weighing out the pros/cons. I agree you cant go into supplementing with such a potent oct drug without researching it first. Any advice or past experience would be of great help.
> 
> Chears
> 
> Hardgainer


take a low dose for a short period of time then take it from there, you will be your best judge on this one


----------



## hardgainer1466868019

Crazzycal are you advising me to train twice weekly only? So a split routine over 2 days ok ill try that.


----------



## hardgainer1466868019

aka do you mean low dose on the t bullets? thanks


----------



## aka

hardgainer said:


> aka do you mean low dose on the t bullets? thanks


yes, just take 1 cap to start with and see how you get on. The higher dose and the longer cycle the better results but more sites, so is up to you, full on cycle with pct and the risk of sites or mild and safe cycle without pct, then recover for two or three months and repeat cycle.

I'm planning to do four cycles per year on this, done two already and very happy with it. I have never done anything else like this so can't compare with two caps a day of bullets or other superdrol clones or epi etc


----------



## crazycal1

yes i am hardgainer, have a look at my stickeyd thread in beginners section.

its how i train...

plenty of pics of me around..

1 bullet a day is not a low dose.

its the correct dose..

unless youre 14+ stone of muscle.

ive just done 1 bullet a day and got no sides except being hotter at nite.

no shin pumps whatsoever and i couldnt walk on 2 of them.


----------



## hardgainer1466868019

Chears guys for the advice so 1 bullet per day for a cycle (28 DAYS) and reload for PCT does that sound right? Any tips on the diet? Maybe cut down on fat (good ones) in this cycle? TOO much fast = increase testosterone = increase side effects maybe as im supplementing with the bullets??? As we should know hormones always counter balance one another so the bump in testosterone theoretically cause a surge in oestrogen to level the testosterone out anyone has thoughts on this theory, be interesting to hear.

Chears brothers


----------



## hardgainer1466868019

Chears fleg your a fellow yorshire brother i see nice one, did you take any milk thistle whilst on the t bullets.


----------



## doogie1980

hi guys well ive started t-bullets i went in at the deep end , started 2 per day. should of listen to cal. i had it bad. i was hot, sweats, bad cramps and gut pains. gone down to 1 per day and i feel great. only thing i feel is hotter at night. so i agree with theses guys try 1 per day train see how you feel and see how you feel to increase of not.


----------



## Lazyballs

1 a day is enough m8 I've done them twice . 1 is plenty take 1 and after a week look at it again . I got bad back pumps on 2 . And my m8s all done 1 and gained


----------



## franki3

My second course I took 2 in morning and one at night lol


----------



## Loz1466868022

**** me frank did you get any sides


----------



## franki3

None at all really few back pumps but I get them a bit off dbol anyway but it wasn't constant

I was going to do 4 a day lol


----------



## Loz1466868022

when back from lads weekend in a few weeks will be trying two a day i find a good bit of stretching helps the back pumps driving for a long time really aggrevates it tho


----------



## franki3

Tell me about it!!!

It was a relief to start the deca


----------



## andeeeee

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive just done 1 bullet a day and got no sides except being hotter at nite.
> 
> no shin pumps whatsoever and i couldnt walk on 2 of them.


Thank you CrazyCal! I've noticed I've been getting much hotter at night on T bullets and TBH was I starting to get a little hot under the collar about it, so to speak. As a relative newbie, I've been googling for side effects of T Bullets everywhere and the only "side effects" I found were people going on about PCT, b*tch-tits, and sex drive. I'd have expected hot flushes with injectables, as they strike me as more "serious", but not with a legitimate pro-hormone. So it's reassuring to know T bullets aren't merely placebos; but it's more reassuring to know that the hot flashes aren't a side effect experienced solely by me!


----------



## Lazyballs

How many bullets did u end up takin a day .


----------



## flint

im now at the end of my first week of em, going at 1 a day till they are gone then doing a bottle of reload as pct. started them about a month ago then lost my job a week in so pulled the plug for a while to get me head straight. theres loadsa superdrol variants out there im going to get into these prohormones big time i think lol. i quite like the idea of being a doorman in the city, so need to get used to dipping into the devils bathroom cabinet lol.


----------



## crazycal1

andeeeee said:


> Thank you CrazyCal! I've noticed I've been getting much hotter at night on T bullets and TBH was I starting to get a little hot under the collar about it, so to speak. As a relative newbie, I've been googling for side effects of T Bullets everywhere and the only "side effects" I found were people going on about PCT, b*tch-tits, and sex drive. I'd have expected hot flushes with injectables, as they strike me as more "serious", but not with a legitimate pro-hormone. So it's reassuring to know T bullets aren't merely placebos; but it's more reassuring to know that the hot flashes aren't a side effect experienced solely by me!


oral legal prosteroids are the real thing..

youre as unnatural after doing them as you would be for doing tren..

for some getting hot at nite is a manageable side effect for others its not..

for me it just enhances any sleep deprivation i have going on lol..

in fact i`m usually glad to come off..


----------



## renshaw

andeeeee said:


> Thank you CrazyCal! I've noticed I've been getting much hotter at night on T bullets and TBH was I starting to get a little hot under the collar about it, so to speak. As a relative newbie, I've been googling for side effects of T Bullets everywhere and the only "side effects" I found were people going on about PCT, b*tch-tits, and sex drive. I'd have expected hot flushes with injectables, as they strike me as more "serious", but not with a legitimate pro-hormone. So it's reassuring to know T bullets aren't merely placebos; but it's more reassuring to know that the hot flashes aren't a side effect experienced solely by me!


if somethings making your body work harder i.e to process protein and carbs your body will get hotter as its running on overdrive..

So its more a unavoidable side effect rather then an extreme one buddy


----------



## Piranha Smudge

LOL are u reading what every1 is saying? U shoukdnt need anything with 1 tab a day!!? ;D


----------

